# Relier son Macbook pro a la télé ????



## squallgamer (7 Septembre 2006)

Salut tout le monde, aujourd'hui je suis allé a la Fnac dans l'idée d'acheter un cable pour pouvoir relier mon macbook pro a ma télé (qui a une prise S-video, plusieurs péritel et une prise jaune).
Or le vendeur m'a affirmer que ce cable n'éxister pas et que c'était strictement impossible.  Etant donné que les vendeurs de la Fnac raconte en général beaucoup de co****. 
Je voulais juste confirmer auprés de vous que cette adaptateur n'éxisté bien pas ce qui m'étone que l'on ne puisse en aucun cas relier son mac a sa télé.


----------



## cameleone (8 Septembre 2006)

Cet adaptateur existe, c'est l'adaptateur Apple mini-DVI vers Vidéo, en vente sur l'Apple Store au prix de 19 .



> L'adaptateur mini-DVI vers Vidéo Apple est conçu pour être utilisé avec liMac (Intel Core) et le PowerBook G4 12 pouces. Il se connecte au port mini-DVI de liMac ou du PowerBook G4 12 pouces et offre des connecteurs vidéo composite et S-Vidéo. Il permet la connexion de nombreux appareils tels que téléviseurs, magnétoscopes ou projecteurs équipés de connecteurs S-Vidéo ou RCA (composite) à votre iMac (Intel Core) ou PowerBook G4 12 pouces.









Au niveau compatibilité, on peut bien sûr ajouter le MacBook...

Edit : à relire ton message, je me rends compte que c'est un MacBook Pro qui est en jeu, et non un MacBook, comme j'avais compris initialement.
Qu'à cela ne tienne : pour le même prix, et au même endroit, tu trouveras l'adaptateur DVI vers Vidéo Apple...


----------



## Marvin_R (8 Septembre 2006)

Ben non pas vraiment, il est bien spécifié que ce cable n'est destiné qu'aux Mac mini et au PM G5. Il n'y a pas de raison pour que ça ne marche avec le MBP, mais il faudrait le vérifier auprès de l'Apple Store ou d'un Apple Center avant de l'acheter.


----------



## patricks (8 Septembre 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:


> Ben non pas vraiment, il est bien spécifié que ce cable n'est destiné qu'aux Mac mini et au PM G5. Il n'y a pas de raison pour que ça ne marche avec le MBP, mais il faudrait le vérifier auprès de l'Apple Store ou d'un Apple Center avant de l'acheter.



Ca marche, c'est effectivement le modèle pour Mac Mini et PM G5 qui est le modèle compatible aux MBP par contre pour trouver le bon câble pour brancher l'adaptateur à la télé c'est plus dur ( à cause du son )


----------



## koin ! (11 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

meme question concernant un ibook G4 ?


----------



## cameleone (11 Octobre 2006)

koin ! a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> meme question concernant un ibook G4 ?



Adaptateur mini-Vga vers vidéo...


----------



## koin ! (11 Octobre 2006)

merci !


----------



## mini-mac (10 Novembre 2006)

ouh la la je n'y comprend rien 

je suis nul de chez nul en image son etc...
bref voici mon probleme : je me suis offert une tele sony ecran plat HD , bref une tele lcd tres recente et il doit y avoir tte sorte de prise dessus ... ( meme une sortie pc ) 

j'ai un imac G5 ahete il y a 2 ans environs 

et je voudrais regarder mes divix sur l'ecran de la tele avec le son qui sort de la tele aussi ... 

ma tele est a environ 3 metres de mon ordi ...

je ne sais pas quel cable mettre je pige rien , sur apple store il vendent des adaptateurs VGAetc.. mini machin etc.... ok mais ca fait pas 3 metre le cable !! faut rajouter quoi comme rallonge ? 

bref je suis vraiment neofite et je serais qu'une ame charitable m'explique comment faire ce branchement et ou je peux trouver les cables..

merci d'avance 

guill


----------



## Komac (15 Novembre 2006)

patricks a dit:


> Ca marche, c'est effectivement le modèle pour Mac Mini et PM G5 qui est le modèle compatible aux MBP par contre pour trouver le bon câble pour brancher l'adaptateur à la télé c'est plus dur ( à cause du son )



pour le Macbook Pro, ne suffirait-il pas de brancher uniquement un câble "S-Video" sur le port correspondant...

(en tout cas sur mon PowerBook Alu 15", ça marche)


----------



## suburbans (11 Mars 2008)

mini-mac a dit:


> ouh la la je n'y comprend rien
> 
> alors tu vas voir voir c'est tres simple. on va commencer par l'image. le son on verra apres:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyrillo77 (30 Avril 2008)

Komac a dit:


> pour le Macbook Pro, ne suffirait-il pas de brancher uniquement un câble "S-Video" sur le port correspondant...
> 
> (en tout cas sur mon PowerBook Alu 15", ça marche)



il n'y a pas de svideo sur les macbook pro contrairement au powerbook G4 je trouve ça dommage car c'était bien pratique pour regarder un fillm en le branchant sur la tv; la ça force à encore acheter toujours acheter :mouais:


----------

